# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

*What is one thing about a tool that would make you never purchase it?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guy in the WB Hat too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 26, 2019)

Price

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2019)

poor quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 26, 2019)

Price/quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (May 26, 2019)

If I already had one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2019)

To high a price or poor quality as others have said. 
Festool, way overpriced in my opinion, good quality but I can buy other good quality tools for far less. I do like their sliding miter saw because I could mount it closer to the wall and move my miter fences back to give me a little more counter space. But it's like $1300!
So I'm waiting for another company to come out with something like it for half the cost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> To high a price or poor quality as others have said.
> Festool, way overpriced in my opinion, good quality but I can buy other good quality tools for far less. I do like their sliding miter saw because I could mount it closer to the wall and move my miter fences back to give me a little more counter space. But it's like $1300!
> So I'm waiting for another company to come out with something like it for half the cost.



The Bosch Glide is supposed to be good for that. But those aren't cheap either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2019)

Poor quality. My intention is to be woodworking for a long time - I don't want to have to keep buying the same tool over and over as one breaks or wears out. I'd rather spend a little more on something that will last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2019)

Sprung said:


> The Bosch Glide is supposed to be good for that. But those aren't cheap either.


I have consided that one but not completely sold on it.


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have consided that one but not completely sold on it.



The price alone (but also that I rarely use a compound miter saw) has kept me from really doing any research on it. There's a lot of other things I can buy with that kind of money that would be more useful for me in the shop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

CWS said:


> If I already had one.



How many tape measures, do you have?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2019)

I will elaborate on my answer. Crappy tools are expensive. They brake, hurt you, consume more time with set up, consume time with going and buying another one. A good tool well made, efficient, easy to adjust. Lasts decades or a lifetime. Cheap at 2 or 3 times the price. Or buy cheap and buy often...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

Price/Quality/Need/Want... 

If I need it or want it, cost isn't necessarily a big object. Long as I can afford it, I'll have it.
It may not always be the best quality, but the more I need it, and the more I'm subject to use it, the better quality it'll be. 
Quality is subject to increase as "want" enters the picture too, because there you are inclined to use a tool more as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How many tape measures, do you have?


Last time I cleaned the shop I came up with 14, but before cleaning I only knew where one was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2019)

Tape measures should have gps!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 26, 2019)

Safety issues. I hate Makita circular saws because there is not enough clearance on the blade guard. I have seen them get clogged up, guard hangs up, someone sets them down and they are now chasing someone across the slab. If I were to buy another circular saw it would be the Dewalt with the electronic brake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 27, 2019)

I'm so far behind the "one who dies with the most tools" race, no sense buying tools I'd never use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 27, 2019)

Harbor Freight is my friend! Well sometimes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 3, 2019)

When I was working 80+ hours every week doing electrical work, I'd buy any tool on the market that served a purpose & got the job done faster.
Nowadays, not so much. If I can't see myself using it enough to pay for itself, I don't buy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 5, 2019)

If it is manual and not automatic. Ex. Shovel

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

